

Tech predictions for 2009 - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/31/ten-tech-predictions-for-2009/

======
reyu
So far, is there anything to justify this Android bullishness? Cringely seems
optimistic too.

To me it seems about as likely as Facebook getting unseated by Bebo.

